# Can anyone reccomend a Panel van conversion?



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We are looking to down size and would like to go down as small as a panel van conversion.
Our problem is that we occasionally need to sleep four people.
We like the Hymer Van but this only sleeps 2 and 1/2.
What other options are there out there please?
James


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sea Sloop, HRZ and James Cook come to mind offhand.

Dave


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

Not an easy thing to find, but a La Strada with the optional bed in the top is well built and has 4 belts too - can't remember offhand which model.

Getting 4 berths out of a van conversion may be a tall order, if there's a bed up top then its going to be suitable for small children.

Other than the top bunk, you could perhaps consider an annexe.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

We have a Cavarno 2 (2-birth) - but they also do a 4-birth but only for 2+2kids.

See www.roywoodtransits.co.uk for details.

Its the smallest thing available with everything in - but very well made. Its worth a look to see how good conversions can be even if it is too small (we saw bigger models 1m longer with no extra room at all!)

HTH.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

what about the Devon Monte Carlo, or even the Devon Monaco, both are available as either a three or four berth. Based on Renault Master - good payload too!

Tco

Edite shpelling mistook


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas.
Doing some research right now.
James


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Does anyone know where in England l could view the HRZ range and the James Cook - or do l have to take a trip to Germany ?


philip


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Panel Van Conversions*

No HRZ in England that I've found, but SuperK has one in Essex. James Cooks can be seen at Deepcar, Sheffield. (www.dmiuk.com), who are agents for Westphalia.

Smick


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for that Smick.

philip


----------

